# Bolt action critter killers...let's see 'em!



## Guest

Here's my baby.

Savage 11 in .204

Factory stock reworked.

Barrel is shortened to 20"

Smith enterprises Vortex flash hider

Tactical bolt handle.

Action and barrel are parkerized.

6-9" swivel Bipod

EGW one piece 20 MOA base.

Burris XTR rings

Vortex Crossfire 6-24x50 IR mildot.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Very nice firearm.


----------



## hassell

Sweet looking, thats quite the scope you have there.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, the sunshade makes it look a little too big. But it's clear and precise and it's a Vortex. So I'm super happy with it.


----------



## hassell

I've been talking on dumping the 6-18 on the 250 for a while and want to put a vortex on it, around a 2>7 should be perfect.


----------



## Dang Dawg

TC Predator, 22/250, Redfield 4x12.

Dog killing machine !


----------



## hassell

Another beaut.


----------



## Varmintnv

Ruger M77 trued

Shilen 1-14" twist CM match cut to 24"

Reworked factory trigger

Boyd's classic stock in Applejack laminate

All metal Duracoated in combat gray

Leupold VXIII 4.5x-14x

Chambered for .22-250 Ackley Improved



Rem 700 trued

Shilen 1-10" CM match barrel cut to 24"

Factory trigger tuned to 2lbs

Rem factory laminate stock from Boyd's

All metal Duracoated in flat black

Leupold bases and rings

Leupold VXII 4x-12x

Chambered for .243 Ackley Improved



Rem Sportsman 78 (cheap 700) trued

PacNor 1-14" SS match barrel cut to 24"

Boyd's Featherweight thumbhole in Forest Camo

Factory trigger tuned to 2lbs

All metal Duracoated in snow gray

Leupold bases and rings

Leupold VXII 4x-12x

Chambered for .223 Ackley Improved


----------



## Rick Howard

Wow impressive firearms there fellas. Not a awesome photo but I just added this .204... Howa 1500 vortex diamondback 4-12x40.


----------



## Glen

Here is my baby.

FN Mauser, .22-250 IMP, Bull Barrel, Myrtlewood stock, Leupold VXIII 6.5 x 20 w/ AO.

Weight is about 11 lbs.

Fore stock is flat on the bottom so it can't rock from side to side when sighting on a target.


----------



## hassell

Some more nice ones, wait till Skip lugs his out, mind you I'm sure he's got them saved in his folder as its a 3 day event.


----------



## Glen

Glen said:


> Here is my baby.
> 
> FN Mauser, .22-250 IMP, Bull Barrel, Myrtlewood stock, Leupold VXIII 6.5 x 20 w/ AO.
> 
> Weight is about 11 lbs. Timney trigger set @ about 21/2lbs.
> 
> Fore stock is flat on the bottom so it can't rock from side to side when sighting on a target.


----------



## christopher

top 7.7x58 customized arisaka middle savage axis in 223 bottom savage mark II 22 lr


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i dont have a picture handy at the moment

but i have the same savage mark II 22lr as christopher,except i have optics on mine

sweet shooting little bunny gun

almost as accurate as the marlin model 60 i used to have,but the trigger is nicer


----------



## dwtrees

My favorite is the Savage 22-250 with the accutrigger, Boyds featherlight thumbhole stock, Leupold VXIII 4.5 X 14 with CDS.










I also have the new Bmag Savage with a Redfield Revenge 3 X 9 for optics. Don't have a pic of it.
Both rifles have Freds slings on them too.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

You have my favorite rifle of all the ones I have seen dwtrees. Beautiful gun!


----------



## dwtrees

Thank you. She shoots great too with the 60 grain Vmax, 39 grains of H4350, CCI BR2 primers with the bullet seated .005 of the lands. 4 shot group at 110 yds.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

That's the icing on the cake!


----------



## Patty

Top is my Weatherby Vanguard DBM S1 in .30-06... Boyds Applejack Thumbhole stock, 1.5-3lb timney trigger, action bedded... When I do my part it'll make one ragged hole @100yds with factory ammo...

Second is my Remington 700 in .243... It's not pretty but it shoots good, keeps 55gr BST under an inch @100 so I'm happy it's the next up for a new stock and some mods!!!

Bottom is my 870 Marine, ATI stock, Barska Optic... Use it for bear tracking mostly, but it does accompany me to the dog stands sometimes!!!


----------



## hassell

Some mighty fine looking weapons.


----------



## Rediculous

.308 HOWA 1500...slightly modified ...B&C medallist stock, Bushnell Elite 3200 mildot, 20 MOA rail, a few other goodies. May become a .260 rem with a lilja barrel in the near future.


----------



## hassell

Nice.


----------



## bar-d

Nice rifles all. I have a lot of bolt action rifles, this is one of my favorites. Model 788 Remington in .222. Been shooting it for over 35 years and it still gets the job done. Out of all the rifles I own, this is my grown daughter's favorite. She told me a couple years ago, "when you die, I want this rifle". Sentimental little darlin'................

:hunter:


----------

